Ask HN: Which online courses are worth time and money? - avocadosword
======
dgarud
Depends on what you want to achieve - professional or personal growth. If you
want to use the certificate for getting a job, depends on how many companies
value the course. I took a Tai chi for health course online - given that there
were no similar instructors / courses locally available, I felt it was worth
the money.

------
ai_ia
I have been looking at learning portrait making online.

[https://vitruvianstudio.com](https://vitruvianstudio.com)

Vitruvian studios course seems to have good feedback overall.

Not sure entirely as I have not taken it yet. But the reviews seem pretty
good.

------
SaxoAnglo
[https://www.edx.org/school/mitx](https://www.edx.org/school/mitx)

~~~
fluroblue
Their startup course was a waste of time.

